
How to Get Free Books to Review on Your Blog - Anon84
http://www.problogger.net/archives/2009/02/14/how-to-get-free-books-to-review-on-your-blog/
======
patio11
I have occasionally mentioned a book or two on my blog. As for how to get
review copies: if people want to send something to you, then it takes a
negligible amount of time to accept graciously and give your postal mail
address. (Particularly if you use something like DirectAccess and have a macro
for your postal address.)

If not, you have a problem: your time as a small businessman is worth $100 an
hour, or more. (If you're not used to your time being worth that much you need
to readjust your expectations even if you're not making that much yet, because
it helps to concentrate your efforts on things that matter as opposed to
things that do not.)

And if your time is worth $100 an hour, what the heck are you doing spending
precious minutes of your time arranging to save money on an $8 or $25 or
whatever book.

Every _second_ of time spent longer than "Search for book on Amazon, Buy-With-
One-Click" is time you are not improving your business. I'm darn good at
writing letters to get things that I want, but there is no way for me to make
one-off writing pay at $8 a page. (Now if it were writing on the blog or
business website that actually scaled out of direct proportion to time
invested, that would be a decent use of time.)

